# Esacpe 310 Linked



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

*Escape 310 Linked*

Having been sidetracked by shrimp keeping (not a bad thing), I finally found time to rescape my 3x10Gallons and hopefully maintain it.

Here it is week 1...









I call this setup "Escape 310 Linked" because it's a word play on rescaped of my 3x10Gallon tanks linked by syphons, all powered by one pump (Powerhead 201) located in a sump to the right (not showned).

There is no filtration. CO2 is dissolved at 0.5bps. Lighting consist of two 48" daylight T8. The left tank is supplement with a 13W 6500K LED flood light as the 48" won't cover the full length of the 3x 10gallons.

Left tank houses Blue Diamond Shrimps and a pair of kilis that looks like a cross between a bumblebee goby and a guppy.

Plants includes:
- Pogostemon Stellatus
- Cabomba Carolina/Aquatica
- Micranthemum Umbrosum
- Hemianthus Callitrichoides
- Hygrophila Polysperma 'Rosanervig'
- Limnophila Aquaticum
- _Vallisneria Spiralis_ var. T_ortissima_
_- _Cryptocoryne Wendtii
- Anubias barteri 'Nana'
- Echinodorus 'Ozelot'
- Vallisneria Nana 
- Dwarf Sword ??? (not dwarf sag)

Center Tank is my second attempt at Iwagumi Setup. It has the highest light with full length x2 of the T8. Blue Jelly/Blue Rili shrimps and a pair of Caridina Japonica (Amano) Shrimps.

Plants includes:
- Hemianthus Callitrichoides
- Fine grass?? from a trade (bunched in a corner)​
Right Tank get about 80% as much light as the center tank. It houses my Painted Fire Red Shrimps and it is also the last tank before the water are returned to the sump.

Plants includes:
- Riccia Fluitan
- Ludwigia Repen
- Pogostemon Stellatus
- Cabomba Carolina/Aquatica
- Hygrophila Polysperma 'Rosanervig'
- Limnophila Aquaticum
- _Vallisneria Spiralis_ var. T_ortissima_
- Anubias barteri 'Nana'
- Vallisneria Nana 
- Sagittaria Subulata

I'll post more photo in days to come. If you see any mistake in the name of the plant listed, please yell and let me know.

TRADE...
Also, I am happy to trade my shrimps/plants for any of the following items...
- Shrimps
- Plants
- female endlers
- male endlers

FREE...
I've got a pair of feeder "guppies" with a few youngs to give away if anyone is interested.

I can also spare some trumpet snails if anyone want some.

Thanks for your interest. Feel free to comment or flame. I am all ears for advices on the HC in the center tank.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Here are a few photo. Please help me identify the sword noted below. Thank you.









This is one of the better looking shrimp from the PFR tank. Below is a photo of a Bloody Mary that I have in a separate tank. Can you tell the difference?









Some shots of recently acquired Rudolf Shrimps (*Caridina gracilirostris*). First is a female I think. The male is more colourful in the second photo.

















I need help identifying the sword on the left. To the right is an Anubia Nana.


----------

